# Is this Excalibur and Evil Uno unmasked??



## anonymous9437 (Jan 6, 2021)

I’ll never understand the need for Excalibur to wear a mask while doing commentary or even calling himself Excalibur like he was some big superstar in the business

He lives his everyday life as Marc Letzmann unlike most masked wrestlers and freely shows himself on his graphic designer web page…yes this is the guy that is the lead commentator for AEW’s top program…



https://www.behance.net/mletzmann/moodboards


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes that's them. Mystery solved.


----------

